# Choosing my first Espresso Machine



## BobWobblycoffee (Aug 5, 2017)

Hey Folks,

I'm pretty new to all of this. I have recently discovered the delights of a properly made Espresso, having been using an aeropress for a while.

I've been given a pretty solid grinder by a friend and am looking to buy my first Espresso machine to go with it. Having done my research and spoken to a number of people, i've been advised to get a Gaggia Classic, however am finding lots of mixed reviews regarding pre/post 2015 models.

Can anyone give me any guidance? As a newbie would I notice the difference between pre/post 2015 Gaggia Classic?

Thanks for your help,

Bob Wobbly.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Have you read this?


----------



## BobWobblycoffee (Aug 5, 2017)

Hey Glenn,

Yeah I had a read through, and definitley think the Gaggia Classic fits my needs (and budget) but i've seen a lot of arguments saying the new gaga classics (2015 and up) aren't as good, I don't suppose you have a view on that?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

They are made differently

In the right hands they both make great coffee - however, the 2015 and onwards models are not able to be adjusted to the same degree as the pre-2015 models

I owned one, that by the time I sold it was well over 10 years old, and to my knowledge is still going strong.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

if it helps I own both and yes they both make great coffee - the 2015 has a larger SS boiler which is good but as glen says its not been round long enough to have become as customisable as the pre 2015


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

BobWobblycoffee said:


> As a newbie would I notice the difference between pre/post 2015 Gaggia Classic?


I don't think you would.... for a few weeks, but as you gained some hands on knowledge you should begin to appreciate the differences.

This knowledge would lead do turmoil, sadness and regret

So get a genuine earlier one and relish in deep joy.


----------



## BobWobblycoffee (Aug 5, 2017)

Thanks for the help! I think i'll definitely hold out and try and find an older model somewhere..


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

BobWobblycoffee said:


> Thanks for the help! I think i'll definitely hold out and try and find an older model somewhere..


Usually a few in the sale pages on here


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

bistro said:


> Hey,
> 
> If you are newbie then market offers many espresso machines specially for beginners.You don't have to care about anything as they are fully automatic models.
> 
> ...


Nothing quite like picking from a list written by somebody who had a wordcount instead of knowledge of the subject their editor's given them.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hahaha! Oh yeah bistro has all the answers LOL! In fact, who needs a coffee forum when you can just nip down to Currys and buy the shiniest, most 'Italian' looking chromed plastic brown liquid producer. Or take a one-post spammer's list ...


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Nothing quite like picking from a list written by somebody who had a wordcount instead of knowledge of the subject their editor's given them.


With a defunct link . . . Odd.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

BobWobblycoffee said:


> Thanks for the help! I think i'll definitely hold out and try and find an older model somewhere..


There is a fellow on here called @gaggiamanualservice.com who properly refurbishes older Classics and sells them, usually for around the £150 mark depending on mods and overall condition. Worth dropping him a PM as and when you can as I believe he has a fairly regular supply.


----------

